# Worcester Saint John's Cycling Club



## AndyPeace (8 Jun 2014)

I have joined this group a couple of weeks ago, so I thought I would share my experince so far. I have known about the club for some years and since taking to cycling I've often thought of getting in touch. What stopped me was thinking they were all faster than me and an elite group that would be difficult for me to fit in with. This has not been the case. Well actually the first part is true! But also there are people at my level too.
Despite not being at my best (neither health wise nor socially) I have felt nothing but welcomed by the club.
Just a rough outline of things so far:
I emailed one of the group leaders and was quickly invited to come out for a ride. Very encouraging from the start, towed me round the better part of a 50 mile. I offered to take a turn, but was declined. I think he was out to show me if I wanted I could ride the faster group if I was ready to push my fitness. As well as going out again in a similar fashion and meeting with some of the club at a local tt , I've also been out on 2 Sunday social rides, which are more at my current ability. I've fallen off the back, more than once and each time the group has slowed and waited; and I've even been pushed up a hill. So far the group does ride at the top end of its suggested pace (15-16mph) but none get left behind and everyone takes a turn at the front. The leaders look for fatigue and if you look like your in need of a rest your let through to a more sheltered position.
All in all, very enjoyable and a great first experince of group riding.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Jun 2014)

That sounds like an excellent club to be part of, and somethng that all clubs should aspire to. You're lucky to have found a club that fits in with your needs and fitness. Well done.


----------

